# Know the Wood???



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Got some new wood the other day. It is a very rare wood nowadays and only grows in one place. A turning blank sells for around $30-40 for around 15". Here are a couple of pics of a small sample call I turned with it . Do you know what it is and how do you like it? Blow up the pic by clicking on it to see them better.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

African blackwood?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Can I guess?


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Some type of Rosewood?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like this game.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes Rick go ahead


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My first thought is Desert Ironwood, although i don't know if it fits the "grows in one place" criteria.

It is a pretty piece of wood that you have made even more desireable, Nice work !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No, not ironwood


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

How about another hint?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It is no longer legally exported from its country and yes it is a rosewood of some type.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

here is a pic in log form:







each log is around 24" and costs over $400


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Bolivian Rosewood?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No, not Bolivian Rosewood.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO, not quite. you must be color blind.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I give up!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will Pm you Steve


----------



## Buckbuck (Jun 21, 2012)

From brazil ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No, not from Brazil


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It looks like kingwood.... not sure if kingwood is so rare or a rosewood though...... and kingwood comes from Brazil....... so I will keep thinking....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes Rick, it is a rosewood


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

some say it is the most beautifull rosewood


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Can't be East Indian Rosewood.... It looks kinda like it though......  But not very rare


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought Kingwood was a rosewood.

LOL I am wracking up the posts Don style here!


----------



## Buckbuck (Jun 21, 2012)

Purple heart ? African black wood ?


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Ed, I would have never guessed that.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

not either LOL


----------



## Buckbuck (Jun 21, 2012)

I think your the only one that knows about this rare wood lol .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No, you can still buy it. I think the last time it was imported was back in 1984 but I am not sure.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I can see the price of the call going up up UP !!!! LMAO


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Alright I know I have heard of this before. It was in one of my turning magazines. It has a specific name. Not ______ Rosewood. Right? I tried to cheat and look through the magazines quick but did not see it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

you are correct Rick.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Its not for sale Stonegod. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

without looking it up I am stumped. I am not going to resort to actual research. I took a qucik look at my turning mags and did not see it right away.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ruger just sent a PM and got it right, he didnt want to spoil all the fun watching the guessing LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That Ruger...... He usually has the answers


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I couldn't take it anymore, I had to look it up!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I am going to keep thinking. I am in the shop right now making calls right now thinking on it. LOL


----------



## Buckbuck (Jun 21, 2012)

Have you made any out of yew wood ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, the name of the wood is : " dalbergia maritima " or " Bois de Rose"

it is only found in Madagascar, no other place in the world!!!
and by the way Madagascar is a tiny island off the southeastern coast of Africa


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I would never had figured it out without looking it up. Such a beautiful wood!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

yes it is, and it really shows it colors in the sun.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is another rare wood, I made it for my wife. Also showing some bands I had made.







Sorry writing on the bands dont show up, I need a better camera LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Pink Ivory on the second call?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats correct weasel, my wife was always saying " you make stuff for everyone but me" so I made her a call LOL I wont repeat what she said then, No just kidding when I gave it to her I had not put a reed in it and she even said she wants a reed in it. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All really inspiring looking wood.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL my wife said the same thing. So I made her a call from purpleheart. I guess you like your wife more than I do........

Pink Ivory is more expensive than purpleheart.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, she has put up with me for 45 yrs so I think she deserves it LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe in 36 years I will make her one from Pink Ivory then......... It will give me the time to save LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I couldn't pronounce it let alone spell it ! LOL Beautiful wood though and love the call for your wife Ed.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Can you use the leftovers - shavings,sawdust etc. in a smoke house??


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

This reminds me of an "unusual" request for a call. I had a guy ask me to make him a 2 piece call out of Pink Ivory and Purple Heart. Ya think he was gay, or just ultra secure in his manhood?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a call made of purple heart! I think it looks cool. I don't think I would mix it with Pink Ivory though.....


----------

